# مهندسة مصريه بجدة



## اسلامى دينى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا مهندسة مصريه بجدة ارغب بالعمل ف مجال الصحه والسلامه المهنيه ارجو ان يساعدنى احد ف البحث عن وظيفه وجزاكم الله كل خير ومن يجد يرسل لى ع الخاص


----------



## شرشر الجديد (1 يناير 2012)

صعب في السعودي بس في الكويت ممكن


----------



## معاني الفرقا (1 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اختي العزيزة ممكن تطلعين على مؤهلاتك وهل ممكن تعملي كمدربة لدورات في السلامة والصحة المهنية للنساء


----------



## اسلامى دينى (10 يناير 2012)

طبعا ممكن انا بعت لحضرتك كل التفاصيل فى رساله وانا عملت كمدربه اكثر من مرة ولو تريد تفاصيل اكثر ممكن ارسلك السيرة الذاتيه الخاصه بى


----------



## bo salem (16 أبريل 2012)

اسلامى دينى قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مهندسة مصريه بجدة ارغب بالعمل ف مجال الصحه والسلامه المهنيه ارجو ان يساعدنى احد ف البحث عن وظيفه وجزاكم الله كل خير ومن يجد يرسل لى ع الخاص



الاخت الفاضله نحن مركز الثقه تدريب سلامه مهنيه بجده ونود التعاون معك لاجل دورات مكافحة الحرائق لمعاهد بنات وشكرا ارجو الرد


----------



## اسلامى دينى (2 أكتوبر 2012)

bo salem قال:


> الاخت الفاضله نحن مركز الثقه تدريب سلامه مهنيه بجده ونود التعاون معك لاجل دورات مكافحة الحرائق لمعاهد بنات وشكرا ارجو الرد



السلام عليكم يسعدنى العمل لديكم للتواصل مع زوجى على رقم هاتفه 0582448295 وشكرا


----------

